# hey rollers just learning to row



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

hey just like to tell ya my roller just learn how to row like yesterday it did two flips i was surpised my jaw just fell lol but i just like to tell people who is rasing roller not quite on there roller right away it takes time for theme to learn to learn how to row


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha AGSG,
Isn't it great seeing a young bird do it's first roll.
You are right, when raising rollers you do need patience. Some birds start rolling early (2 months old) and some start later (1 year or older).


----------



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

true yeah i was about to just give up on this hen bluebar with lighting eye but she just prove her self to be one of my flyers for next year also i got her for 3 dollars from a farm lol


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

How wonderful to hear she is performing, sometimes it just takes time and patience, as well as good training, but never give up.


----------



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

hey yeah its was nice to see her do the flip but she still doing one at a time but she learn to do more at once also any body trying breedind a salddle roller with red on it to a bluebar


----------

